# Meet our new dog!



## Ronni (Mar 22, 2021)

I found this abandoned dog last week running around frantically in the rain and thunderstorms. I posted about it on various JRT sites. Plus other sites/groups. There have been well over 200 shares in countless groups, rescues, lost and found sites.  No one’s come forward to claim her or suggest the possibility of an owner. 

Tennessee law stray hold is 3 days before a dog can be adopted. We’re approaching 7 days now with lost dog posts and notifications all over Bellevue (where I found her) Davidson county, Blount County (where her microchip was implanted, ) the greater Tennessee area, and 4 national lost dog sites. I feel confident I’ve done an appropriate amount of due diligence! 

Therefore......meet our new dog Hope!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2021)

He found you. OMG! What a beautiful story. I’m sooo happy for you all. Look at that face. She’s stoked to be owned by you two. Now that’s a very lucky dog.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh what a lucky dog to find a forever home with you. What will you name her? Any idea of her breed or age? She looks like a terrier of some sort. Best of luck with your new family member.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 22, 2021)

Awww... what a heartwarming story!

I'm so glad she found a loving home.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2021)

She looks quite pleased with her new situation!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh how sweet she looks! Jack Russell mix? What is her name? I hope you'll all be happy together for many years!

Can you see a spay tattoo on her abdomen?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2021)

What an adorable little fellow!  May you enjoy each other's company!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I found this abandoned dog last week running around frantically in the rain and thunderstorms. I posted about it on various JRT sites. Plus other sites/groups. There have been well over 200 shares in countless groups, rescues, lost and found sites.  No one’s come forward to claim her or suggest the possibility of an owner.
> 
> Tennessee law stray hold is 3 days before a dog can be adopted. We’re approaching 7 days now with lost dog posts and notifications all over Bellevue (where I found her) Davidson county, Blount County (where her microchip was implanted, ) the greater Tennessee area, and 4 national lost dog sites. I feel confident I’ve done an appropriate amount of due diligence!
> 
> ...


*aww poor baby! so cute. that's so sweet Ronni!*


----------



## Jules (Mar 22, 2021)

Hope loves her new family!  What a little sweetie.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2021)

She's a real cutie, Ronnie.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Oh what a lucky dog to find a forever home with you. What will you name her? Any idea of her breed or age? She looks like a terrier of some sort. Best of luck with your new family member.


Her name is Hope!

I took her to the vet the day after I found her because she seemed to be drinking a lot and I was concerned she had diabetes or some kidney/health issue, and I didn’t want her to get sick or worse while I was looking for her owners.

She’s a senior, approx 8-10 years old. The vet thinks she’s definitely a Jack Russell terrier mix. A bit dehydrated hence the thirst.  I think she has some dachshund in there because she has a slightly longer body and shorter legs than a jrt. She’s quite healthy...a bit of a heart murmur/enlarged heart (not unusual for age/breed) but her lungs are clear so no CHF. We can’t find a spay tattoo or scar but vet said no indication of mammary tumors or other anomalies which typically would have presented by now in an un-spayed senior dog.

She’s so sweet! Bonded to me quickly, seems housebroken now that she’s settled down some from her adventure. Gets along fine with Ron’s old large dog. Wants to get along with Jazz, my tiny chi, but Jazz is not cooperating and asserts her boundaries every chance she gets.  Hope is very patient

I can’t imagine what circumstance caused this dog to be abandoned. I’ve seen nothing of the kinds of behavior issues that might cause an owner to want nothing more to do with her, and I’m very confident that her lost status has been broadcast far and wide enough that someone should have come forth by now if they were actively looking. Oh well, their loss our gain!!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2021)

I hope she was lost, not abandoned. The thought of it breaks my heart.
However, she could not be a luckier girl, to be found by you and Ron, and to share a home with new "siblings".


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2021)

Good on you Ronni, for adding to your family this way.  She looks sweet.  Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 23, 2021)

That's such a nice looking dog.  Congrats!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2021)

Corgi mix, maybe?  Still so cute.   I think you are lucky to have gotten her.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Just want to echo the joy of everyone else at your and Hope's good fortune.


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

Hope reminds me of this little RCA cutie
especially that cute perked up ear


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2021)

It's National Puppy Day .. very befitting day to welcome Hope into our hearts.
To me, no matter how old they are, they are all "puppies"


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 23, 2021)

She looks like she has some Rat Terrier in her. You were lucky to find her.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> Hope reminds me of this little RCA cutie
> especially that cute perked up ear
> View attachment 156150
> View attachment 156151


Oh wow....that ear thing is spot on!!  I’ve joined a jrt fb group and I’m seeing so many dogs who look like her, many of them jrt/dachshund mixes. Not that I care one way or another, other then the insights I get as to breed characteristics and behaviors.
She has the prey drive/focus of a jrt, though she’s old enough that the best she can do is sort of a fast shuffle across the yard to check out those squirrels 

She has minor hip issues that are characteristic of the Doxie, and also the scent focus.

She’s a doll and I’m tickled she found us!


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 24, 2021)

Best of  luck with your new best friend.

I wonder if her family was traveling through your area & lost her?
Times  like this you wish dogs  could talk.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 24, 2021)

So happy she found you  and that you were so kind to try and find her owner, and failing that, adopt her

Thank you, Ronnie, give Hope a hug from me


----------



## Jules (Mar 24, 2021)

Hope looks so alert.  Bet she’s your new doorbell and alarm system.  

What do microchips show?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Hope looks so alert.  Bet she’s your new doorbell and alarm system.
> 
> What do microchips show?


Since she was taken to the vet, I doubt the previous owner  microchipped the dog.  But I am curious about this as well.  Our Bella is microchipped and we get notifications all the time about missing let’s.  10 plus cats missing in the last couple weeks.  I think someone is grabbing cats.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 24, 2021)

What a lucky dog..


----------



## Ronni (Mar 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> Hope looks so alert.  Bet she’s your new doorbell and alarm system.
> 
> What do microchips show?


Also for @Aneeda72 since you asked as well 

Microchip manufacturers maintain a database of every microchip sold to vet clinics who in turn implant them, by request, into the animals who come into the clinic.

Once a pet is chipped the owner contacts the manufacturer and provides the chip number so the manufacturer can access that unique chip information, and the owner provides their name, pet’s name, and owner contact information to be kept on file.

Should the animal become lost, vets (and some rescues, local animal control etc)  are equipped with a chip reader. They scan the animal for a chip and any information the chip provides. So if you find an animal, you can take it to any vets office and they’ll scan it for free. That’s what I did with the dog I found. She was scanned within half an hour of me picking her up at the closest vet office I could get to. 

It’s an excellent system when the owner is diligent about providing info and updating as needed..move, change of phone number etc. In my dog’s case no information was provided to the chip manufacturer so all I had to go on was when the chip was sent to the vet and vet clinic name and number,  which did me no good because the vets office had closed a few years ago.


----------



## Jules (Mar 25, 2021)

Considering how negligent Hope’s former owners were with failing to provide the basic info for that chip, Hope is extremely lucky that she now has you. 

That‘s an excellent system if people are diligent.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Also for @Aneeda72 since you asked as well
> 
> Microchip manufacturers maintain a database of every microchip sold to vet clinics who in turn implant them, by request, into the animals who come into the clinic.
> 
> ...


I suspected as much, people who care keep those chips updated.


----------

